# IMR 4320



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Happened to pick up a bottle of this at a shop closing its doors quite a few years back and it has just sat on the shelf. Thinking of using it in my 243 with some lighter gr bullets (60-75gr).

Does this sound like a good use or a waste of time/powder.

Thanks


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a good powder and if it was stored correctly should still work well.Most smokeless powders will have a distinct ammonia smell when you open the container once they have gone past their shelf life.Give it a sniff.Either way I'd still only load a few just to sure.


----------

